# New Member



## MellieMel (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi, My name is Mellie. I was married for 22 years, we are now separated and in the divorce process. I am 41 years old, and work a full time job as a restaurant manager. I have 3 kids, ages 16, 13 and 6. It has not been an easy road these last few years and am just looking for support and some answers as I go through this. Thank you for the forum and allowing people to support others.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome to TAM, and sorry for your situation.

Take a moment to post your story in the Going Through Divorce & Separation section. There are plenty of great folks who will lend you a hand. 

Sorry you are here. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @MellieMel ~ as a longtime member and poster here at TAM, I would like to cordially welcome you on behalf of the entire TAM Community!

Please give us your storyline and we'll be happy to read and try to offer the best constructive commentary that we can!

Please rest assured that you are among friends now, and will not be alone in this process, one which the overwhelming majority of us have also encountered at some prior point in our lives!

Hate to see you here, but you've preeminently come to the best place!*


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Hi Mellie, as a male, I have been in the same boat. I went through divorce and was left with 4 teenage boys to care for. I lost a lucrative job and was working 3 jobs to survive, feed nd house my boys. 
I suffered for a bit and made some changes in my life, found a new job and eventually after a few years remarried. Just hang in there as things do get better. You will survive.


----------

